# What Libre problems have you experienced?



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2017)

A few weeks ago I had to get a replacement reader because the sound stopped working. Today I have had a sensor fail, 7 days in  I started getting 'Sensor Error, please try again in 10 minutes', then a bout 90 minutes later I got the message 'Sensor not activated, please replace' 

Called Abbott who immediately agreed to replace the sensor, which is good, but I was wondering what sort of problems others have had, or if they have worked flawlessly for anyone?


----------



## Robin (Sep 27, 2017)

I hadn't had a problem with any of mine until a couple of months ago, when I had one that gave me a flat line in the low 3s the whole time right from the start. Abott replaced without question, they thought the filament might have got kinked on entry. ( Bloke on the phone said, I assume if you were really that low, you wouldn't be sitting having a coherent conversation with me!) The two since then have been back to being spot on.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 27, 2017)

I was on a trial for one and it failed, same message as Northeners, but I had knocked it gently with the reader and think that may have dislodged it


----------



## trophywench (Sep 27, 2017)

Knocking it gently shouldn't have done it, surely?

Just wasn't accurate whatsoever on me, or out by certain percentage, or anything you could make any sense out of.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Knocking it gently shouldn't have done it, surely?
> 
> Just wasn't accurate whatsoever on me, or out by certain percentage, or anything you could make any sense out of.




I reckon I had a duff one. Mine wasn't accurate whatsoever either, I had loads of 3.2 readings when I was in the 5's and 6's


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 27, 2017)

My first reader actually went back as the touch screen didn't always work when I tried to put information in. I've had 1 sensor that gave the error message, which was replaced very quickly. (I've always found customer service to be very good).

The results are mixed, sometimes spot on for a day, quite often they're not that accurate, mostly at either end of the scale. It seems to make no difference if I wait 24, 12 or 1 hour before activating. However, I still wouldn't be without it. Like a lot of users, I like it for the arrows and to see what's happening over night.


----------



## Radders (Sep 27, 2017)

Like Lisa I had to send the first reader back because parts of the touch screen were dodgy. I haven't had any problems with sensors so far although I do find they read low at the bottom end. This deters me from sharing the reports with my consultant who is always worried more than he needs to be about hypos at the best of times.


----------



## pav (Sep 27, 2017)

I have given up with the Libre, not had one sensor that has worked correctly, Abbott replaced a couple of them the others I just used to identify trends rather than relying on them for results.


----------



## khskel (Sep 27, 2017)

I had one where the white bit with the filament in dropped out before application.


----------



## Robin (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh, I completely forgot, I had to have the reader replaced because the on/off button started jamming. They sent me a new one under the second year guarantee, it was about 18 months old at the time. ( I hadn't worn it out through overuse, honest


----------



## Ljc (Sep 28, 2017)

The touch screen  has developed an intermittent fault, when in log book it doesn’t alway want to go back to the previous  records, I keep meaning to phone Abbott got a head like a sieve I have .
Fingers crossed my sensors have never been more than 2.0 out.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 28, 2017)

Over the time that I've had the Libre I've had to have several sensors replaced due to big errors. even with "good" sensors I would never bonus or eat carbs dependent upon what the Libre says because there are too many times when it isn't accurate enough. I use it to help guide me when to finger prick tests and I average 9-10 finger prick tests. To be honest it worries when people are completely reliant on the Libre and if I was forced to choose between finger pricks and Libre I would go for finger pricks because I find them to be more accurate. But the Libre has almost been a lifesaver several times when it has highlighted rapid changes that need acting e.g. Because of cannula failure and it is great for days when I haven't quite as much motivation as I should have for a lot of finger prick tests.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't think anyone should rely 100% on any CGM as none of them are as accurate as finger pricks; however in conjunction with a few finger pricks they are a brilliant tool for extra information. We have been using the Libre full time for about a year and a half now, and it reduces the amount of finger pricks we do by at least half. We always finger prick for bolusing, and also after hypo treatment as the sensor lag is most obvious then, I've had one still reading LO when the blood test was in the 6s!  We find that mostly the sensors are within 2mmol of the finger prick reading, which is close enough most of the time, occasionally we get one which isn't so good, in which case we'll do more finger pricking with that one and just use it primarily for the trends. They do often read high at the high end and low at the low end, but if you know that you can work around it.

In terms of failures, in a year and a half we've only had 2 sensors that failed completely; one I think didn't go in properly, we inserted it and activated it (we never wait 24 hours, they seem to work fine straight away for us) and then within an hour it was coming out again and my daughter said it was hurting; I don't think we managed to get a reading off it at all so gave up and put another one in.  The second failure was just a few weeks ago; inserted and activated it in the evening, scanned it about 6 hours later and got a normal reading, scanned it again about another 6 hours later and got the message "this sensor has stopped working.  Please remove it and insert a new one." Which was followed by the reader showing "No active sensor" at the top.  Both of these faulty sensors were returned and replaced free of charge.  I did get a letter from Abbott (several months later!) querying whether I had sent the first faulty sensor back; interestingly the address which they told me to send it back to in the letter was not the same one that was on the envelope they had actually provided for me to send it back in!  But luckily I had kept the post office receipt which showed "Abbott" and the post code that it was sent to so I was able to provide them with proof, and I haven't heard anything since, so hopefully they sorted it out!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> I did get a letter from Abbott (several months later!) querying whether I had sent the first faulty sensor back; interestingly the address which they told me to send it back to in the letter was not the same one that was on the envelope they had actually provided for me to send it back in! But luckily I had kept the post office receipt which showed "Abbott" and the post code that it was sent to so I was able to provide them with proof, and I haven't heard anything since, so hopefully they sorted it out!


There isn't a post office within miles for me, so they'll just get it put in the post box at the end of the road - hope I don't get a letter!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 28, 2017)

Similarly to @Radders , mine are always on the low side and they have varied (at any time of the day for no reason) between 0.3 and 4.0 out. I've sent 3 back which were reading miles out which Abbott replaced with no quibbles.
I wouldn't show my consultant the info as he is also big on hypos. I use it for the trends, overnight info, and the directional arrows with the readings rather than for the readings themselves. For me, that extra info is worth the money when I can afford it!


----------



## BigMalc (Sep 28, 2017)

My issue is that they don't stay on me for the fortnight.  I use them only from time to time when feeling 'odd' or needing to kickstart discipline, but they tend to only last a week or so.  I am quite active, inc swimming and running etc, so maybe that is something to do with it, that and enjoying a hot bath after a long run and sometimes knocking them on the side.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Similarly to @Radders , mine are always on the low side and they have varied (at any time of the day for no reason) between 0.3 and 4.0 out. I've sent 3 back which were reading miles out which Abbott replaced with no quibbles.
> I wouldn't show my consultant the info as he is also big on hypos. I use it for the trends, overnight info, and the directional arrows with the readings rather than for the readings themselves. For me, that extra info is worth the money when I can afford it!


The majority of mine show 1 mmol/l below a fingerprick reading, but I can live quite happily with that and they are consistent. It probably helps me run my levels a little higher, because if I see a 4.0 I treat it with a jelly baby, whereas I would probably ignore a 5.0!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

BigMalc said:


> My issue is that they don't stay on me for the fortnight.  I use them only from time to time when feeling 'odd' or needing to kickstart discipline, but they tend to only last a week or so.  I am quite active, inc swimming and running etc, so maybe that is something to do with it, that and enjoying a hot bath after a long run and sometimes knocking them on the side.


I think quite a few people have problems with them sticking. Mine have been largely OK, touch wood, just had one which was looser than I realised when I came to take it off. Some people stick various things over the top (tegaderm, mefix etc.), but the thing to bear in mind if you do that is not to stick anything to the actual sensor, otherwise the stuff you're sticking over the top might pull the sensor off if you need to change the 'dressing'!


----------



## Sprogladite (Sep 28, 2017)

I've been using (constantly) since April and haven't had any problems with any of mine, either in terms of stickability or functionality.  The ONLY thing I've had, with the sensor I'm wearing currently, is that it took about 6 hours after activation to start reading accurately - for the first 6 hours I got a lot of LO and readings in the 2s. Almost fell off my chair when I saw them lol! Luckily it's sorted itself out and I've been checking with finger pricks slightly more frequently than I would otherwise to verify but all seems ok now


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> There isn't a post office within miles for me, so they'll just get it put in the post box at the end of the road - hope I don't get a letter!


It was decided with the first one that I should send the applicator back as well, as the problem was most likely with insertion rather than the sensor itself, so with all that in the envelope it wouldn't fit through the hole in a post box!  And I decided to keep the post office receipt just in case, which turned out to be fortuitous indeed.  The second time I only sent the sensor itself back and was tempted to just drop it in the post box, but then after what happened the first time I thought I'd better get a receipt again!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 28, 2017)

I meant to say in my earlier post that so far my sensors have always read below fingerpricks.


----------



## pav (Sep 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> There isn't a post office within miles for me, so they'll just get it put in the post box at the end of the road - hope I don't get a letter!



I had a letter as well saying they had not received a duff sensor back, I just phoned them up and they marked the notice with lost in the post or what ever they do. It might be a problem if you ring up with another faulty sensor and have not responded to the letter they sent out.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2017)

Just started a new sensor - hope it lives into its old age this time!  First scan 5.4, with 6.0 on reader blood test and 6.8 on Contour Next - similar to other sensors so far, and happy enough with that


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 29, 2017)

My latest sensor took a day longer than normal to settle down. Usually if I put it on and leave it for 24 hours its fine, but this one took another day to settle after activating it. The first night showed that I was hypo all night, even as low as 2.2!!! When in reality I was in the 7-8's!


----------



## Radders (Sep 29, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I think quite a few people have problems with them sticking. Mine have been largely OK, touch wood, just had one which was looser than I realised when I came to take it off. Some people stick various things over the top (tegaderm, mefix etc.), but the thing to bear in mind if you do that is not to stick anything to the actual sensor, otherwise the stuff you're sticking over the top might pull the sensor off if you need to change the 'dressing'!



I wish they would make the sticky that surrounds the sensor a bit wider. I might then have a chance of sticking the edges down. As it is I just have to stick the film over the whole thing then if I need to change it, I get my other half to trim around the sensor. Thankfully I only need to do this in summer when swimming twice a week.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 29, 2017)

In a year and a half I think I've had around 12 sensors.  On the very first sensor the needle didn't retract with the applicator and remained sticking out of the sensor.  Abbott replaced it.  On the sensor before last on about the 10th day I started losing data on the graph with sensor error messages on screen and lots of things showed up in the events log .  It worked on and off until it finished with huge gaps in the graph.  I didn't contact Abbott about this one.  My first reader stopped working with test strips after 6 months.  Abbott replaced it but on the current one not all touch screen panels work properly as some I have to leave my finger on screen for several seconds for it to do anything.  I've run the screen panel check in settings and this confirmed there is a problem.  I've said it before but I think it's a quality issue with the product as 2 sensor failures and a reader failure on 12 sensors is not a great return.  When it works and the readings are sensible it's great so that's why I'll still carry on using it and get it on scrip in November.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 29, 2017)

I've not had any problems. I've learned to check hypo recovery using finger pricks. I think this is due to physiological changes in the skin when hypo, rather than the sensor itself. 

I think the adhesive used is partially heat activated, so I leave the applicator in place for about 20 seconds (not pressing hard) to get to body heat, before lifting off the applicator. I've never had one fall off. 

I agree with other comments- the customer service is excellent, though the website is distinctly weak.


----------



## Ally beetle (Sep 29, 2017)

I have had a sensor fall off on its own without me knocking it which was really annoying as it was only on for 3 days but they replaced it without a fuss which I was over the moon about, as they're so expensive. Can't afford them now even though it would be so useful for work. I am so hoping they will supply them from November on the NHS


----------



## Copepod (Sep 29, 2017)

I haven't bought any myself, but will definitely ask consultant about having a sensor or two when I have annual review in January. After all, I decined his suggestion of expensive and environmentally wasteful Toujeo tome before last.


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 29, 2017)

My last sensor was a replacement. When I tried to click the inserter together, the needle on a white piece of plastic, fell off. Now I am waiting for the replacement of the replacement. I must say that their customer service people are very understanding.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2017)

Now that it has been approved in the US I'm hoping that they set up a completely different manufacturing,distribution and support centre over there, otherwise they may be swamped with problems


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 1, 2017)

I play safe after one sensor falling out, and I put a Tegaderm over it once it is in.
I choose to let it settle for 24 hrs before activating so I am wired on both arms for one day during the overlap.

I have had one sensor that had no stickiness on the time pad, so it fell out straight away. Replaced without a problem.  Another stopped after 7 days and was replaced.

My reader stopped making a noise ages ago, but it does not bother me, and makes things easier in theatres etc.

Customer service on the phone is excellent, but the only email I sent has never been replied to.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ps
I don't worry about any differences between fingerprick and Libre, I just focus on the patterns to help me make any changes to pump settings, and the direction of travel of glucose to he'd off hypos and hypers.
I am aware that when there are wider discrepancies I am usually dehydrated, so it is a good reminder to have a drink.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> I play safe after one sensor falling out, and I put a Tegaderm over it once it is in.
> I choose to let it settle for 24 hrs before activating so I am wired on both arms for one day during the overlap.
> 
> I have had one sensor that had no stickiness on the time pad, so it fell out straight away. Replaced without a problem.  Another stopped after 7 days and was replaced.
> ...


You can switch the sounds off yourself if you want to


----------



## Robin (Oct 1, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> My reader stopped making a noise ages ago, but it does not bother me, and makes things easier in theatres etc.



I have mine on vibrate. It means it gets my attention if there's something going on, because it gives three little judders instead of one, but i don't wake OH up if I test in the middle of the night.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You can switch the sounds off yourself if you want to


I wonder if I have turned it off accidentally. I shall look at that tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2017)

Replacement sensor has just arrived - expiry date 31st July 2018  Let's hope all future ones are long-dated like this one


----------



## Ljc (Oct 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Replacement sensor has just arrived - expiry date 31st July 2018  Let's hope all future ones are long-dated like this one


I’ve just ordered some today I hope they too have a long expiry date.


----------



## Robin (Oct 3, 2017)

Hope they're not still sending them out next June!


----------



## Radders (Oct 3, 2017)

Robin said:


> I have mine on vibrate. It means it gets my attention if there's something going on, because it gives three little judders instead of one, but i don't wake OH up if I test in the middle of the night.


I find that the touch screen is not sensitive enough to use without the beep. Took me a while to realise how firm you need to be with it: not like the phone or iPad screen.


----------



## John Richard White (Oct 11, 2017)

freesyle libre I have only made 1 sensor stay in place for the 14 days it should, please make the sticky stickier. At £50.00 a go not good enough.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi @John Richard White  welcome. How are yours coming off.


----------



## Ref (Oct 12, 2017)

I've had loads of problems with them recently and think I've returned around 75% of them for one reason or another.  Some have been massively inaccurate, some would only work intermittently, one stopped altogether after just 3 days, today i've had one fall off with 3 days to go. Rapidly losing confidence in them.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 13, 2017)

How long do you find it takes for a refund to be processed? I returned one I bought recently as it had an expiry date of end of October and I bought it for my pump start which is now November. I know from the tracking they received it back last Wed (4th). I rang today to ask where my refund was and got a vague "we'll try to refund you soon....". Trouble is I want to order another soon for when I really will be starting my pump, but I don't want to spend more money with them until I've got my refund!


----------



## Ref (Oct 13, 2017)

I've never had a refund, always a replacement.  They send me the replacement with envelopes and a postage label to return the broken one.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2017)

Pigeon said:


> How long do you find it takes for a refund to be processed? I returned one I bought recently as it had an expiry date of end of October and I bought it for my pump start which is now November. I know from the tracking they received it back last Wed (4th). I rang today to ask where my refund was and got a vague "we'll try to refund you soon....". Trouble is I want to order another soon for when I really will be starting my pump, but I don't want to spend more money with them until I've got my refund!


I've had a reader and a sensor replaced, but not refunded - refund wasn't even mentioned, although maybe that doesn't apply to faulty rather than short-expiry items.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2017)

I took off my sensor a couple of days ago and noticed this morning that there is a very visible red patch still where it was. I then looked at my other arm where I had taken off the previous sensor over two weeks ago and there is still a red patch, although somewhat faded. Haven't noticed this with past sensors. Hope I've not developed a sensitivity to the adhesive  Or maybe it was the short expiry (end of October), meaning that the adhesive might have developed some level of toxicity?


----------



## Ljc (Oct 14, 2017)

@Northerner . I hope it’s not a reaction to the adhesive. I did read somewhere about something you can apply before putting the sensor on that helps prevent reactions, but I can’t remember what or where I saw it. Perhaps contact Abbott.


----------



## Radders (Oct 14, 2017)

My last sensor read fairly consistently low, which means that my night time 5.something looked like I was hypo all night. Nice friendly 6's were actually 8's. how far out would a sensor need to be before I might get a refund, and would they accept the readings from my Roche meter as evidence, I wonder?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

Grr!  Just started a new sensor that I applied yesterday, waited the requisite hour, went to scan and got a message to check if it was loose (it wasn't), make sure applied OK, then start again  Now have to wait another hour, but am not hopeful, so it looks like another call to Customer services might be happening soon


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 16, 2017)

Pigeon said:


> How long do you find it takes for a refund to be processed? I returned one I bought recently as it had an expiry date of end of October and I bought it for my pump start which is now November. I know from the tracking they received it back last Wed (4th). I rang today to ask where my refund was and got a vague "we'll try to refund you soon....". Trouble is I want to order another soon for when I really will be starting my pump, but I don't want to spend more money with them until I've got my refund!


I had an issue in the summer with an order being duplicated, and was told they couldn't cancel the duplicate orders, I'd have to refuse delivery and then they would send me a refund. (That's another story... )
I refused the unwanted shipment on 20th July and let them know.  They said thank you, it might take up to 30 days for the refund to be processed (and this is 3 sensors we're talking about, £150! ).  So I didn't complain when it wasn't on my next credit card statement, but when I got the one after that which went up to 10 September and it still wasn't there I contacted them again and pointed out that that is slightly longer than 30 days and it's a lot of money to be out of pocket by! They say they've done it now, so as long as it's on my next statement I'll be happy.  Don't hold your breath for speedy service though


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

That's very poor @Sally71 

Well, the sensor has failed to start for a second time, so annoying!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 16, 2017)

I’ve never had a duff sensor. They must send all the good ones to Scotland


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, this one has failed to activate for a third time - enough is enough!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

Called them and had a very long-winded call where he asked me what the error message was, how long I'd had it on, had I had any results, had I injected based on the results(!!! - no results ) etc. Standard script which became rather tedious. He even asked me if I still had the sensor - er yes, it's still stuck to my arm! He's also going to send me a pdf about how to put the sensors on - er, I know already, I'm on my 8th!

Sending another replacement sensor, but it felt like harder work this time - might be cynical, but I wonder if that's because they've only just sent me a replacement a couple of weeks ago and they're trying to put me off complaining?


----------



## Robin (Oct 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Called them and had a very long-winded call where he asked me what the error message was, how long I'd had it on, had I had any results, had I injected based on the results(!!! - no results ) etc. Standard script which became rather tedious. He even asked me if I still had the sensor - er yes, it's still stuck to my arm! He's also going to send me a pdf about how to put the sensors on - er, I know already, I'm on my 8th!
> 
> Sending another replacement sensor, but it felt like harder work this time - might be cynical, but I wonder if that's because they've only just sent me a replacement a couple of weeks ago and they're trying to put me off complaining?


I had that very same script last time I phoned up (I'd got a sensor that had started up, but was refusing to read above a 3 twenty four hours later.) He had me scrolling through settings and reading out error messages, there was one error code that seemed to trigger moving on to ordering a replacement. He also went through the 'have you treated a hypo or injected based on the results of your sensor?' I think they're probably terrified of getting sued if someone acts on the false readings.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> I had that very same script last time I phoned up (I'd got a sensor that had started up, but was refusing to read above a 3 twenty four hours later.) He had me scrolling through settings and reading out error messages, there was one error code that seemed to trigger moving on to ordering a replacement. He also went through the 'have you treated a hypo or injected based on the results of your sensor?' I think they're probably terrified of getting sued if someone acts on the false readings.


Yes, it's clear they are trying to cover themselves there. However, I had reported a sensor which hadn't even given a reading, so it was rather a redundant question!  When I did the survey at the end I did mark them down a bit on the question 'do you think the operator cared about you?' Felt a bit bad for the lad because he has to say it, but their script ought to account for the fact that there was no reading to act upon!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

Just taken the biohazard off my arm (ouch! never had to take one off after only one day before ), and the filament looks a bit bent 

ETA: just noticed that the adhesive patch is still attached to my arm, only the sensor came off!  Double ouch!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2017)

None !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> None !


Lucky you!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 16, 2017)

If the filament was bent, it may be that the needle didn’t follow through completely when you applied it. Maybe you should hammer it in

I’ve had that sticky bit remain on the skin when removing a sensor. It’s a right pest. Good old fashioned surgical spirit gets the stuff off.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> If the filament was bent, it may be that the needle didn’t follow through completely when you applied it. Maybe you should hammer it in
> 
> I’ve had that sticky bit remain on the skin when removing a sensor. It’s a right pest. Good old fashioned surgical spirit gets the stuff off.


Mine came off eventually, with several microns-thick of alan-skin, and Yorkshire war yodelling  I'll remember that about the surgical spirit, will leave a drop in the bottle after my next session...


----------



## Ljc (Oct 16, 2017)

Ooh that’s painful.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Lucky you!


As I have said a few times I have been up Scar-Fell on a very very wet day with perfect BG with the use of a Libre. I work on building sites & in lofts & under floor boards & knock things every day. They stick on me good


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> As I have said a few times I have been up Scar-Fell on a very very wet day with perfect BG with the use of a Libre. I work on building sites & in lofts & under floor boards & knock things every day. They stick on me good


They stick on me fine Hobie, but this one didn't work


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Ooh that’s painful.


Certainly not a pleasant experience I would wish to repeat! 14 days next time, Mr Abbott!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 17, 2017)

Note to self , get some surgical spirit in, Thanks @mikeyB for reminding me about this, I’ve been wracking my brains for something to remove the sticky residue that seems to take days to scrub off.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 17, 2017)

Lift Plus spray also works, we get it on prescription.  We got it in the first place to remove cannulas but it works on Libre sticky stuff too


----------



## RFS (Oct 17, 2017)

I had my first duff one the other day... had been fine in the way in to work, and then the ‘try again in 10 mins’ error and then finally it told me there was no active sensor. Called Abbots and got a new one.

My reader buttons drive me crackers but only ever had one reader error message.

I use skintac before application and cover with a £2 coin shaped piece of cling film and tegaderm as I have found that the gym, pool, sauna and steam room mean the adhesive lifts off after about two trips!

I give the incoming sensor 24 hours to settle usually.

I don’t finger prick as I am a writer for a living, and also I hate finger pricking! At the moment I am only on metformin and with the help of the libre I brought down my A1C by almost half.

So for me it really as a game changer, especially with a job that takes me all over the world with irregular working hours and know way of controlling what I can eat, or when.


----------



## Victoria Andrew (Oct 18, 2017)

Have been using Freestyle Libre for 6 months. I budgeted £1200-£1300 p.a. for sensors based on replacing them every 2 weeks as instructed. However I have spent that already due to the large number of sensor error messages & sensors falling off, despite following instructions to the letter. In Abbott's terms & conditions it says they will replace a maximum of 3 sensors, so I have had my lot. I have taken to putting 2 "extra tough" plasters over the sensor. This seems to help. I don't have an issue with accuracy of readings - they are normally in accordance with what I have been eating & drinking (or not!) and the "rapidly falling & rising" info is really useful. The best part about using this system is that I find myself testing far more often than I ever did with a finger-pricking system.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2017)

Victoria Andrew said:


> Have been using Freestyle Libre for 6 months. I budgeted £1200-£1300 p.a. for sensors based on replacing them every 2 weeks as instructed. However I have spent that already due to the large number of sensor error messages & sensors falling off, despite following instructions to the letter. In Abbott's terms & conditions it says they will replace a maximum of 3 sensors, so I have had my lot. I have taken to putting 2 "extra tough" plasters over the sensor. This seems to help. I don't have an issue with accuracy of readings - they are normally in accordance with what I have been eating & drinking (or not!) and the "rapidly falling & rising" info is really useful. The best part about using this system is that I find myself testing far more often than I ever did with a finger-pricking system.


I didn't realise that they will only replace 3 sensors - I've had one and am waiting for my second replacement. I've also had a replacement reader.

I just went to check on the status of my latest replacement and saw this message:



> In the past couple of weeks, we have seen an exceptional demand for FreeStyle Libre sensors. This high demand has led to reduced reserve stock in some countries, including the UK & Ireland. As a result, there is a delay in shipment which means it may take up to two weeks to receive your order. Your order is important to us, we apologise for any inconvenience this situation may have caused.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I didn't realise that they will only replace 3 sensors - I've had one and am waiting for my second replacement. I've also had a replacement reader.
> 
> I just went to check on the status of my latest replacement and saw this message:


Maybe this will solve their stock  rotation problems. 

I didn’t realise they would only replace 3 sensors either.


----------



## Robin (Oct 20, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Maybe this will solve their stock  rotation problems.
> 
> I didn’t realise they would only replace 3 sensors either.





Northerner said:


> I didn't realise that they will only replace 3 sensors - I've had one and am waiting for my second replacement. I've also had a replacement reader.
> 
> I just went to check on the status of my latest replacement and saw this message:


I suspect this applies if they fall off, or if they feel the customer hasn't applied them carefully enough, but surely not if the sensors are faulty? This would be contrary to the Sale of Goods act. ( or whichever act it is that applies to mail order goods, it's a long time since I did my Law degree!)


----------



## Robin (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up about order time, @Northerner, was about to order some in the next few days, so hurried to the website to do it immediately. ( panic buying? Moi?) Got a message saying the website was unavailable when I tried to proceed after putting the sensors into my basket, but I noticed it was showing an item in my basket, so clicked on that and it then went through OK. I now wait to see whether they arrive before I go away in a couple of weeks. I've got one sensor left for then, so should be OK, but if it turns out to be faulty, I'd rather have a backup.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2017)

Robin said:


> Thanks for the heads up about order time, @Northerner, was about to order some in the next few days, so hurried to the website to do it immediately. ( panic buying? Moi?) Got a message saying the website was unavailable when I tried to proceed after putting the sensors into my basket, but I noticed it was showing an item in my basket, so clicked on that and it then went through OK. I now wait to see whether they arrive before I go away in a couple of weeks. I've got one sensor left for then, so should be OK, but if it turns out to be faulty, I'd rather have a backup.


Hope you get them in time @Robin


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 20, 2017)

I've had more than 3 replacements (4 or 5) and they have never queried it.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 20, 2017)

My only problem is with Abbott's 'Arse from Elbow Dept' - I'm still waiting for a refund after 5 weeks. They couldn't even tell me if they'd received the returned sensors. Good thing I kept my Post Office receipt!

The sensors have always worked fine.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2017)

I just started the first of 6 sensors that I ordered recently. All have a use by date of Jan 31 2018, so just about right, for a change. If I’d ordered 10, as I used to do, my guess is the same use by date would be on all of them.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I didn't realise that they will only replace 3 sensors - I've had one and am waiting for my second replacement. I've also had a replacement reader.
> 
> I just went to check on the status of my latest replacement and saw this message:



I'm pretty sure all sensors that fail or do not start will be replaced. I think the limit of 3 is more for people claiming that they 'fell off' after walking into door frames. 

I have seen some people getting caught by the '3' limit though and not happy about it. Not something I've faced thankfully as all the sensors I've used have worked well for the 14 days.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2017)

Unfortunately until there is any form of competition in the flash glucose sensor market Abbott can do what they want and charge what they want.  I'm not sure what any of their rivals are getting up to in terms of a competing device or what sort of patents Abbott have on the Libre.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 21, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Unfortunately until there is any form of competition in the flash glucose sensor market Abbott can do what they want and charge what they want.  I'm not sure what any of their rivals are getting up to in terms of a competing device or what sort of patents Abbott have on the Libre.


I agree .
I keep reading reports of no invasive monitoring in the offing but nothing materialises.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2017)

It’s not Abbott’s fault that no other manufacturers have got off their arse to produce a rival system. In my case, like Mike, I’ve had not a single problem with the sensors I’ve used. I’ve not had a problem with Abbott customer service, either,  though the website is rubbish.  

With regard to cost, if you compare the cost of the sensors relative to the eight or nine tests I do each day (so the reader tells me), the cost is not so outrageous compared to test strips. The difference, of course, is at the moment that cost falls to the user. 

And as far as Abbott limiting replacement of sensors that fall off, I’m not in the least surprised, particularly with folk who can’t walk through doorways without hitting the sides.* The reason they have introduced this is because of NICE approval for prescription. People will take less care when there is little or no financial investment. 

*If I can walk through doorways with an unsteady gait and using a stick without hitting the sides then anybody can. Of course, if you stick the sensor on the side of the arm instead of the back, such interactions might occur.


----------



## Robin (Oct 21, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> without hitting the sides then anybody can. Of course, if you stick the sensor on the side of the arm instead of the back, such interactions might occur.


I've had a close shave taking a bra off, with the sensor round the back of the arm, (assume this isn't a problem you face?) but having nearly done it once..I'm now extra careful. Its not hard, but as you say, at the moment it's my £50 down the drain.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2017)

Aye, Robin it’s a good few years since I tried to take a bra off.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 21, 2017)

Mine were all replaced because the readings were so way out, and I mean 3.5 - 5mmol out continuously, rather than falling off etc. Abbot usually ask if I use the reader with their test strips to check and I say no as I have a different reader from DSN, but that if Abbot want to pay for my test strips then I will gladly use the reader . Generally they just agreee to replace the sensor at that point!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2017)

I found it amusing that, after reporting my last sensor that wouldn't even start, he sent me an 'adhesion guide' to help get them to stick  I've never had a sensor that even came loose, so why he thought I needed that I have no idea.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I found it amusing that, after reporting my last sensor that wouldn't even start, he sent me an 'adhesion guide' to help get them to stick  I've never had a sensor that even came loose, so why he thought I needed that I have no idea.


I suspect they are expecting problems when they are available on prescription.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2017)

My replacement sensor has just arrived - expiry is 31/08/2018. It has taken 9 days to arrive. So, of the 4 sensors I got that were all dated 31/10/2017, meaning I would have to use them continuously to stay within expiry, two were faulty and I now have two sensors that will not expire until well into next year. I've sort of got used to finger pricking over the past week and a half, so may hold of before I start the next one.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow Alan 31/08/18 .


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

Maybe they have new stock as read a few posts elsewhere saying they were out of stock.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

If they are dated like that, I’ll get back to buying them in 10s. There’s no discount, but I’m a lazy sod so I don’t have to keep buying them.


----------



## Robin (Oct 25, 2017)

Ordered mine on Friday, they're out for delivery with DPD between 12 and 1 today, so back to quicker service than they've had recently. Will update on expiry dates when I see them.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

They appear to have sharpened up their act now that the system can be prescribed.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> They appear to have sharpened up their act now that the system can be prescribed.


Well from what I have read elsewhere no one seems to be able to get them prescribed just yet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 25, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well from what I have read elsewhere no one seems to be able to get them prescribed just yet.



They will only be 'on tariff' from 1st November. But to be honest I'm really not expecting any movement on availbility until the new financial year at the very earliest. Position statements and encouragements are being written, but many CCGs currently seem to be folding their arms and looking determinedly in the opposite direction!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

I’ll let everyone know what happens in Caledonia, where we don’t have such extravagant  money wasters as CCGs.


----------



## Robin (Oct 25, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> If they are dated like that, I’ll get back to buying them in 10s. There’s no discount, but I’m a lazy sod so I don’t have to keep buying them.


Mine have just arrived, all use by 31st August 2018.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> They will only be 'on tariff' from 1st November. But to be honest I'm really not expecting any movement on availbility until the new financial year at the very earliest. Position statements and encouragements are being written, but many CCGs currently seem to be folding their arms and looking determinedly in the opposite direction!


I know that but from what I have read some CCG are saying no.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 25, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I know that but from what I have read some CCG are saying no.



Absolutely! Every CCG I've heard about so far. 

Some seem to be lumping it in with CGM too, which is worrying for people that need CGM alarms.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Absolutely! Every CCG I've heard about so far.
> 
> Some seem to be lumping it in with CGM too, which is worrying for people that need CGM alarms.


Very. 
I have read that some are saying there is no evidence of benefit.


----------



## Radders (Oct 25, 2017)

My last two sensors have knocked my confidence a bit by reading low most of the time. If I believed the Libre I would be constantly treating hypos. For example, currently it’s telling me 3.8 and not changing, although the graph is showing a fairly pronounced falling trend over the past couple of hours, but my meter says 5.1. That’s fairly typical and makes me question how useful it is. Does anyone know whether this might indicate faults or have I just been lucky so far in finding them to be more reliable? 
Also, someone said that false readings can be an indicator of dehydration but I can’t find the post. Can anyone confirm this? 
Thank you.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Very.
> I have read that some are saying there is no evidence of benefit.



Tell the CCGs to ask everyone who has used them. My control has been transformed. There’s no evidence of benefit because they haven’t asked for any. Far too much effort when you’re on a six figure salary.

Mind you, I’ve developed Parkinson’s disease since I started using mine. I think that is an association rather than causation.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Tell the CCGs to ask everyone who has used them. My control has been transformed. There’s no evidence of benefit because they haven’t asked for any. Far too much effort when you’re on a six figure salary.
> 
> Mind you, I’ve developed Parkinson’s disease since I started using mine. I think that is an association rather than causation.


I thought that some hospital clinics collected data for the Libre to use as evidence.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes, but hospital clinics tend to use the Libre as a last resort in poorly controlled patients, so it’s hardly surprising they don’t see much benefit. It’s clearly not a magic bullet, it does take some nous to get any benefit from it. It’s certainly not for the stupid, or those who like to accumulate complications to increase their PIP score. Hospitals don’t believe such people exist, but they do- I’ve seen it in War Pensions.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 25, 2017)

Radders said:


> My last two sensors have knocked my confidence a bit by reading low most of the time. If I believed the Libre I would be constantly treating hypos. For example, currently it’s telling me 3.8 and not changing, although the graph is showing a fairly pronounced falling trend over the past couple of hours, but my meter says 5.1. That’s fairly typical and makes me question how useful it is. Does anyone know whether this might indicate faults or have I just been lucky so far in finding them to be more reliable?
> Also, someone said that false readings can be an indicator of dehydration but I can’t find the post. Can anyone confirm this?
> Thank you.



I've certainly heard the dehydration thing. Makes a lot of sense with how the sensor works (taking fluid from around tissue cells.

I've had one or two sensors that have read a 'bit' low for a day or two. Given those results you mention I might consider calling Abbott to troubleshoot the reader/sensor as it's effetively reading 20% out. I'm happy to get occasional '20% out' readings when they are balanced by much more accurate ones... but permanently reading hypo when you are 5 is a bit irritating.

Having said that I've heard some people say they find them less accurate in the low range - which generally I don't tend to.

I do see a fair bit of 'sensor lag' when recovering from low BGs though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 25, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I thought that some hospital clinics collected data for the Libre to use as evidence.



I don't think so from general use, only from an organised clinical trial. There were specific clinical trials at some centres which showed good evidence (but used relatively well controlled users) I think. Some good data from T2s too. They also had excellent anonymised data from thousands of 'early adopter' users from Libre downloads (Abbott get some anonymised data copied over when you download the reader to produce reports).


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2017)

That could possibly be why the instructions tell you to place the sensor on the back of the arm.


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 27, 2017)

My problem with them is I cannot afford them


----------



## Older but not wiser (Oct 30, 2017)

Day 1.  Lovely box delivered by lovely bloke.  Read instructions, complied.  Felt awful and mounting site (on back / side of arm in the recommended zone) swelled. Called Abbott - spoke to an idiot.  Hung up.Called again, got a helpful chap who asked if I could see blood - said no as I couldn't. Asked if any reaction to adhesive - couldn't see any and am not that type.  Activated it.  Checked BG on finger prick 7 and went shopping.

2 hours later came home.  Arm still aching but took reading.  "Lo".  checked with finger prick 5.6.

Took photo of still swollen arm to send to Abbot - noticed blood.  Clearly scored a bulls-eye on a vein.

Called Abbot.  Lovely chap said no worries, have a free new sensor and we'll collect the old one.  As its in a blood vessel it can't read accurately.

Teething troubles I guess....


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 1, 2017)

I think I’m quite obsessive enough without getting updated every 5 minutes

Though just looking at your phone is a bonus in public I suppose.

That said, Abbott seem to obsessed with Android phones, they don’t do iOS as a first priority, so I don’t suppose I could use it anyway.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 1, 2017)

Dehydration definitely has an impact on readings.  As others have said it makes sense since that is what the sensor is reading, the interstitial fluid.  If there isn't enough there it will struggle.

I tend to look at the Libre reading as what my glucose level was 15 minutes ago, and don't worry if there are differences, as I am mainly looking at the direction of travel of readings (the arrows) and overall patterns to identify any changes to ratios etc.

Having said that I was delighted when the nurses used the Libre for obs during the night when I was in hospital.  We had agreed they would wake me if I went over 10 and I would correct.  As I was on fluid drips the readings were consistent with finger pricks.  That just reinforces the dehydration thoughts.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't forget also that paracetamol is also supposed to have an effect.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Don't forget also that paracetamol is also supposed to have an effect.


I think that might only be Dexcom though. I don't think Libre is affected?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think that might only be Dexcom though. I don't think Libre is affected?


I'm pretty sure I've read that, will see if I can find where I got it from!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2017)

David Garbutt said:


> I have ordered a Bluetooth dongle called "Blucon Night Rider" It sits over the libre and updates every 5 minutes to android or ios.
> As the name suggests, I think it is best for use while sleeping. Alerts can be set in the software to help catch those 4 a.m. hypos.
> The device ships from the US so will take a couple of weeks to arrive. I will post an update when I get my fingers on it.


Sounds interesting David, will look forward to hearing how well it works


----------



## Bloden (Nov 2, 2017)

An update (to be fair to Abbott) on my sensor refund - FINally got it after 6 weeks...too long really, but now I can get back on their 'use-by-date-too-soon' roller coaster.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 2, 2017)

David Garbutt said:


> I have ordered a Bluetooth dongle called "Blucon Night Rider" It sits over the libre and updates every 5 minutes to android or ios.
> As the name suggests, I think it is best for use while sleeping. Alerts can be set in the software to help catch those 4 a.m. hypos.
> The device ships from the US so will take a couple of weeks to arrive. I will post an update when I get my fingers on it.



Yes I’ve seen these on the Libre FB Group. Important to bear in mind that they use their own algorithm to interpret the raw data from the sensor, so the results they give may not be the same as from the official reader and app.


----------



## Robin (Nov 2, 2017)

I was just reading the instructions that came with my latest sensor, just in case there's anything new, and I noticed that it tells you to store it at 4-25 degrees, and that although you don't need to refrigerate it, you can store it in the fridge if you want. Bearing in mind that once it's applied and insulated by a layer of clothes, it's going to be around body heat of 37+ degrees, I wondered what the reason for this could be. Any theories?
( not that mine is normally stored at more than 25, but it easily could be if I go on holiday somewhere hot. Next year a spare sensor could be travelling across an American desert in the boot of a car).


----------



## grovesy (Nov 2, 2017)

Even normal meters have warnings about using at the temperature  extremes.


----------



## mat_brighton (Aug 14, 2018)

I have been using the system continuously for about 3 months since my local CCG approved use on prescription. I have just had 3 sensors fail to initialize from a similar batch number. In each case, the filament had failed to go under the skin - it was bent over at 90 degrees on TOP of the skin, so the needle and spring delivery system had failed rather than the sensor itself.
Abbott have said they will replace them, even though I got them on prescription.
The prescribing pharmacy didn't seem to know what to do with faulty ones, so I took it into my own hands.
I use 10x10 cm tegaderm film over the top, as I swim regularly.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi @mat_brighton weilcome to the forum. I think contacting Abbott directly is the  best thing to do if/when you encounter problems either with sensors or readers .


----------



## Ljc (Aug 14, 2018)

My reader has just started acting up. When I try to use the up arrow to scroll up it’s touch and go whether it will work or not . I’ll be on to Abbott soon.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2018)

Ljc said:


> My reader has just started acting up. When I try to use the up arrow to scroll up it’s touch and go whether it will work or not . I’ll be on to Abbott soon.


Hope they sort it for you, I seem to remember they don't have very long guarantees on them.


----------



## Robin (Aug 14, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hope they sort it for you, I seem to remember they don't have very long guarantees on them.


I seem to remember when I first got mine, I got the opportunity to extend the guarantee to three years, provided I registered with Abbot. They certainly replaced my reader when it was in the second year, I had a similar problem to @Ljc only mine wouldn't scroll down. They sent me a new one, no fuss.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 14, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hope they sort it for you, I seem to remember they don't have very long guarantees on them.


I extended my guarantee, so fingers crossed


----------



## Flo15 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ljc said:


> My reader has just started acting up. When I try to use the up arrow to scroll up it’s touch and go whether it will work or not . I’ll be on to Abbott soon.


I have this exact same problem with my reader,the down buttons works fine.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 15, 2018)

Whoopee! 

Ok, that might be an overreaction, but you can now get THREE sensors every 25 days from Abbott, certainly on phone orders. Don’t know if the website has been updated, I don’t use it.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 15, 2018)

I should add, in the good old days I bought a box of 10 at a time, but I realise that a lot of folk find it hard to scrape together enough to buy 2, never mind 3, so I apologise for my glee to those who struggle.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Aug 15, 2018)

Yep it says 3 on the website also I noticed last week


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 15, 2018)

Superdrug in East Sheen still seem to be happy selling me a couple a month. Today's cost £40 each rather than £35 which is a shame, but still cheaper than elsewhere that I'm aware of.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Whoopee!
> 
> Ok, that might be an overreaction, but you can now get THREE sensors every 25 days from Abbott, certainly on phone orders. Don’t know if the website has been updated, I don’t use it.



I ordered three from their web site last week, they only took three days to arrive .


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2018)

Flo15 said:


> I have this exact same problem with my reader,the down buttons works fine.



It’s a pain isn’t it.  I’ve still to contact Abbott. I know they’ll be no problems replacing the reader


----------

